# Storm Gomoku rods



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi guys,

Anyone got one of these new micro jigging rods? They look like fun rods just not sure about the long butt lengths out of a yak.

Marty


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

What model (colour) you got Matt and what size reel have you paired it up with? So the long butt doesn't get in the way? Do you know if they're built on nano technology or standard graphite blanks?


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Just did a google search on the rod, and this popped up. How are you finding it?

i broke the reel seat on a Mexican fire barra stick going too hard on the kingies in December , and the boys at compleat angler in town challenged me to break one. I took them on. Been giving it some stick, and haven't busted it yet - landed dozens, pulled hooks and and straightened some jig heads. Looks like a kid's rod, but tough as nails. The soft action is great for heavy plastics (1/2 ounce) and lighter jigs (up to 60g) Tried a few reels - 3000 stradic is perfect. 5000 Salina 2 is probably a bit heavy, but has a stronger drag.

The long butt is great for leverage on the yak fighting s king. Good.

But, the long butt makes it harder to put wrist action on the plastics/jigs while sitting down. Bad.

And, last weekend the whole rod bounced out of the rod tube on a strike. The big Salina unbalanced it, and copped a dunking.

Still undecided, but it comes out with me each kingy trip.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Looked at these as well but thought the butt could use some trimming for yak use.


----------

